# La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone: mio padre, mia madre, mia sorella ed io/me.



## marcogaiotto

La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone: mio padre, mia madre, mia sorella ed io/me.

Ciao! Potete aiutarmi? Quale pronome è corretto? Se dicessi "la mia famiglia è costituita da me, mio padre, mia madre e mia sorella", userei appunto "me", ma nella frase di prima ho dei dubbi. Cosa potreste suggerirmi? Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione!


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
per me va bene "me"; infatti, sempre secondo me, il tutto è retto dalla preposizione "da".


----------



## marcogaiotto

Mary49, ti ringrazio! Anche secondo me il pronome dovrebbe essere "me" perché è retto dalla preposizione "da". Se qualche altro membro del forum volesse intervenire, mi farebbe piacere. Grazie mille!!!


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> per me va bene "me"; infatti, sempre secondo me, il tutto è retto dalla preposizione "da".


Concordo:  ...e me.


----------



## Starless74

Anche secondo me: "da..." regge tutto il resto, a prescindere dall'ordine in cui "me" compare.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie mille anche a voi, berarded e Starless74!


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> Anche secondo me: "da..." regge tutto il resto, a prescindere dall'ordine in cui "me" compare.


 
Scusate, ma non mi sembrano scorrette:
- La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone: io, mio fratello, mio padre e mia madre.
- La commissione sarà composta da tre membri: tu, Luisa e Franco.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, ma non mi sembrano scorrette:
> - La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone: io, mio fratello, mio padre e mia madre.
> - La commissione sarà composta da tre membri: tu, Luisa e Franco.


Si sentono e si leggono frasi così congegnate, ma per me sono grammaticalmente scorrette. Giusto sarebbe ''4 persone compongono la mia famiglia: io, mio padre, mia madre e mio fratello''. È probabilmente perché pensano a questo che parecchi formano frasi come le tue.
La scorrettezza risulta particolarmente disturbante (almeno per me) mettendo 'io' in fondo alla frase:
_La mia famiglia è composta da….:  mio padre...ed io. _


----------



## marcogaiotto

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, ma non mi sembrano scorrette:
> - La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone: io, mio fratello, mio padre e mia madre.
> - La commissione sarà composta da tre membri: tu, Luisa e Franco.



In effetti, il tuo esempio "suona" corretto pure a me, ma se togli  "tre membri", "me" è il pronome corretto:
La commissione è composta da ME("io" è chiaramente errato), Luisa e Franco.
Condividete?


----------



## bearded

marcogaiotto said:


> Condividete?


Condivido solo la parte dopo il ''me''   , non che gli esempi di lorenzos suonino corretti.


----------



## marcogaiotto

bearded said:


> Condivido solo la parte dopo il ''me''   , non che gli esempi di lorenzos suonino corretti.


----------



## lorenzos

- La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone* : */ (*, che sono*) / (*, siamo*) io, mio fratello, mio padre e mia madre.
- La commissione sarà composta da tre membri* : */ (*, i quali saranno*)/ (, *sarete*) tu, Luisa e Franco. 
-----
''*4* persone compongono..."  
"*quattro *persone compongono..."


----------



## bearded

Sì, chi dice/scrive frasi come i tuoi esempi, probabilmente sottintende quelle relative con 'copula'. Avevo in parte ipotizzato qualcosa del genere anche al #8.
La difficoltà (per me, ma vedo anche per altri) sta appunto nell'assenza fatale di quelle integrazioni che, perché si possano ammettere ''io'' oppure ''tu'', dovrebbero essere esplicite. Se sono solo implicite, classifico le frasi come - al massimo - estremamente colloquiali  , giusto per accontentarti.

4 vs. quattro: d'accordo (io ero concentrato su altri punti). Ma non sei un po' ''pignolo''?  ( senza offesa )


----------



## lorenzos

Il massimo della cortesia è stato raggiunto da una persona: te!


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Il massimo della cortesia è stato raggiunto da una persona: te!


  Forma perfetta! e grazie per il contenuto.


----------



## Francesco94

marcogaiotto said:


> La mia famiglia è costituita da quattro persone: mio padre, mia madre, mia sorella ed io/me.


Di norma — come si legge in questo rimando — _me_ ha funzione di pronome non-soggetto, in particolare (come nell'esempio di cui sopra) se esso è preceduto o dipende da preposizione.
Il pronome personale _io_ ha funzione di soggetto («io e te» o «tu ed io»).



lorenzos said:


> Il massimo della cortesia è stato raggiunto da una persona: te!


Usare il pronome complemento è la scelta giusta visto che nella diatesi passiva il soggetto («tu») diventa complemento d'agente — nell'esempio in questione esso diventa un pronome non-soggetto.

Cordialmente.


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> il clitico _me.._.come nell'esempio di cui sopra


A me non pare che in quella frase _me _sia un clitico.


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> A me non pare che in quella frase _me _sia un clitico.


Vero, scusate, ho fatto una grande confusione (_mi_ è un clitico, non "me"). 
<
Correggo immediatamente.


----------

